# Missing Havanese



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

SPECIAL NEWS RELEASE
May 14, 2010

MISSING FOSTER DOG
Escaped on route to foster home
During transport of one of a pair of puppy mill, fence-climbing dogs that were coming into Havanese Rescue Inc, one of them escaped from her transporter in Texas, not even having made it into HRI's arms yet.

Ebony is about 12-13 lbs, black with white streaking in a very closely shaved coat, she has quite an under-bite, a round shaped head, and a docked tail (done by the miller). We do not have a picture of her, and as far as we know she does not have a collar or ID on her at this time. She does NOT look like your typical well-bred Hav, and probably is a mix of some sort. And extremely frightened.

This occurred just before noon, TX time, at the Denton Fairgrounds in Denton, TX. There is an AKC Dog Show there this weekend.

If there is anyone going to that area for the Show, or knows of breeders/showpeople going that way, has family or friends that live in the area - and they are willing to help search for this frightened girl, please contact Pam Wagner at [email protected] or by cell 817.657.9982

Announcements have been made at the Fairgrounds, Animal Control was notified, and Pam was going to contact the local Havanese Club, and the local Shelters to leave our info.

The other milldog on the transport is safely in the arms of one of our volunteers, complete with harness, leash, rescue tag, and a secure, solid wood fence in the backyard.

Thank you and please keep positive thoughts winging Ebony's way for a safe return, into the waiting arms of Havanese Rescue Inc.

Karen Grant
www.havaneserescue.com
Please feel free to cross-post!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh dear.  Another sweet little babyout running scared. I hope she is found soon and spoiled right properly!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I know when I went to pick up Sir Winston from the Shelter Amanda Brown warned me to use at least a harness and a collar with two leashes if I did not have a Martingale. It was great that he wanted to come with me because despite his size he was strong as a little ox.

I guess what I am trying to say is that the transporter must feel terrible, but they do need to use a harness and collar for that double protection. I hope he is found soon, and I am sure he will be!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> SPECIAL NEWS RELEASE
> May 14, 2010
> 
> MISSING FOSTER DOG
> ...


...That area he's got a 50/50 chance.. the Fairgrounds is bordered by an older residential district on one side and a really busy road and retail area on the other... let's pray he made it down the residential side!!


----------

